# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل REMOVE ACCOUNT GOOGLE infinix smart x5010  v7.0

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل REMOVE ACCOUNT GOOGLE infinix smart x5010  v7.0        

```
  Welcome to use Miracle Box
 (World's First Fuzzy Logic Based Tool)
  Update:17-11-30
  Firmware Version:1,16
  Connected OK.
  Fuzzy Logic Method is very safe and reliable !
  License Expire Date: 2018-07-05Failed to get
  Check Authentication...
  You use Latest Miracle Software
  ______________________________

Miracle Box Ver Info
Miracle Box 2.64
Miracle Huawei Tool 1.7 (New) 1st Dec
Miracle Motorola Pack Free 1.5 (New) 28th Nov
Miracle ViVo Tool 2.01 (New) 26th Nov
______________________________
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/12835181-post1.html
# Added Huawei MTK Models 13 Modeld Tested & added.
# Read/Write/IMEI/FRP Supported.
# MTK New Secure Flash ID added Tested Lava Z90.
# Oppo A77 Fully Supported. 
# Oppo Qualcom Baseband Fix 22 Models Tested & added. 
# Qualcomm Add Repair Boot & Fully Supported. 
Soon more on they ways Thanks for stay with us..
Br [SV] Miracle Team
______________________________
MIRACLE HUAWEI TOOL Ver 1.7 (New) 1st Dec
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/12813829-post1.html
Miracle Motorola Pack Free 1.5 (New) 28th Nov
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/12807875-post1.html
Miracle ViVo Tool 2.01 (New) 26th Nov
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/12804307-post1.html
How to Use Miracle Video Tutor
http://video.amiraclebox.com
______________________________
www.dealer.amiraclebox.com
Buy 1 year Support Activation
Buy Huawei Activation Pack
________[Social Site]_________
http://facebook.com/amiracleteam
https://twitter.com/amiracleteam
______________________________
  Definition Applied
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM38)
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6580 SW:0000 Ver: CA00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x03A3E00000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  BT_ADDR:98DDEAB6D578
  WIFI MAC:98DDEAB0A770
  IMEI1:358631087951406
  IMEI2:358631087951414
  id:NRD90M release-keys
  version:7.0
  model:Infinix X5010
  brand:Infinix
  manufacturer:Infinix
  model:Infinix X5010
  PROINFO  BaseAddr:0x80000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x380000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT1  BaseAddr:0x880000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT2  BaseAddr:0x1280000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x1C80000  Size:0x40000
  LK  BaseAddr:0x1CC0000  Size:0x60000
  BOOT  BaseAddr:0x1D20000  Size:0x1000000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2D20000  Size:0x1000000
  PARA  BaseAddr:0x3D20000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3DA0000  Size:0x800000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x45A0000  Size:0xA00000
  FRP  BaseAddr:0x4FA0000  Size:0x100000
  NVDATA  BaseAddr:0x50A0000  Size:0x2000000
  METADATA  BaseAddr:0x70A0000  Size:0x2760000
  OEMKEYSTORE  BaseAddr:0x9800000  Size:0x200000
  SECRO  BaseAddr:0x9A00000  Size:0x600000
  KEYSTORE  BaseAddr:0xA000000  Size:0x800000
  SYSTEM  BaseAddr:0xA800000  Size:0xE0000000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0xEA800000  Size:0x10000000
  USERDATA  BaseAddr:0xFA800000  Size:0x2A8580000
  FLASHINFO  BaseAddr:0x3A2D80000  Size:0x1000000
  Done.
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM38)
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6580 SW:0000 Ver: CA00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x03A3E00000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Reset Setting...
>>Done.(Need to wait a few minutes the phone is switched)
```

----------


## MessI

ياريت بدون بوكس
هناك طريقه بس دى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ولكن اضغد مايؤيد الدخول على مسح االتدبيقات

----------


## VOS2010

شكراااااااااا

----------


## سعدشمندورة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## libra24

بارك الله فيك

----------


## zeghdoud21s

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته جزاك *الله خيرًا*

----------

